# Have you tried MyBestRecipes Software?



## leeholland (May 25, 2011)

*I was wondering what software you recommend. Has anyone tried the MyBestRecipes software from http://www.**freerecipesoftware.com**? I couldn't find much on it but it looks good. Some of the paid software such as that from BigOven looks too complicated, and I like FREE over $29.95. Your thoughts would be appreciated.*


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've tried some different ones and even some paid ones. Didn't like any of them. i've found text files a better solution. Work everywhere, easy to share, email, send to your phone ot tablet so you're not tied into just one place with your data.

Another cool thilng about that is you can store the data in the cloud so you always have access to the recipes anywhere you have access to a computer/smartphone/tablet. I use Dropbox, but Amazon offers good cloud storage now too.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

LeeHolland said:


> *I was wondering what software you recommend...*


My preference is MasterCook , I've used it since 2000 and find it easy to use, albeit not necessarily intuitive, powerful, and inexpensive.

I've tried numerous alternative that claim to be "just like Mastercook". They are not!

BTW, do NOT purchase the download version, stick with the CD, then install FireFox and RecipeFox 0.58 , both FREE, for fast, accurate, capture of internet recipes to Mastercook.


----------



## leeholland (May 25, 2011)

phatch - I am also a fan of text files.  I ended up giving this a try.  They do use a simple text file format (that they don't try to hide), and I did choose my Dropbox folder so I now have access on My Laptop, Desktop, and any other computers.  It also lets you upload your entire recipe collection to their website as text files.  Still playing with it but it looks interesting.....


----------

